# 93 altima XE cruise control



## crford1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello - i have a 93 altima XE with cruise control. It does not work anymore and can't figure out why. Although, is suspect it has something to do with a hose coming off the bottom of the unit. Does anyone have a diagram of the cruise control servo - the only pic i have shows, or what looks like, a vacuum hose coming from the bottoom of the device? I'm looking for the other end of this and what it goes to.

trying to keep it alive
Curtis


----------



## ssaemployee777 (Jan 8, 2006)

The rubber stopper that makes the switch lose contact probabley broke (behind the break paddle). 

Brake lights stay on/Cruise control doesn't work


----------



## 86fiveoh (Apr 22, 2008)

i just got a 93 altima and have a similar problem where the cruise control does not work (light comes on, but does not engage cruise control) ill be looking into it sometime this week, so of that fix doesnt work for you, ill let you know what i find (p.s. im a mechanic, so i do this after work in the shop, hence why i dont know when ill get around to it)


----------

